# Would this be ok for 2 baby rats?



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

I came across this cage and was wondering if it would be ok for the rats i will be purchasing from a breeder. 

I hope it is ok, although i do have an aquarium as a complete back up, although i would prefer not to use it at all:

heres the link:

Rat cage, the cage i am looking at is the SCLG3 FERRET 3

Any other opinions on this cage would also be helpful. 

thankyou, keira


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

According to the rat cage caculator, it will hold 5 rats.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

No, sorry i wasnt clear enough, i was worried that because they will be small that they may be able to get through the bars?

will they or not?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I think the rule is-if there head can fit through the rest of the body will too


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah, whoops.

Yep, the general rule is if the head can squeeze through, the body can, as ladylady said.

I didn't find a bar-spacing size... We might be able to tell if we knew that.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I read 1" x 2" is the largest the bar spaceing could be? If it is too big while they grow up you could purchase hardware cloth or screen and zip tie it on the outside.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

how big is the aquarium you have for a back up? my baby is in a cage right now that has bar spacing of about 1/4 of an inch tall and 1/2 inch long I couldn't view the picture that you posted for some reason it said my cookies weren't enabled but they are very odd indeed. And if they can fit their heads through they can get out LOL my little man is a dwarf rat and he can fit through the bars on the super pet cages


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

its 36 by 12 by 15 inches


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The aquarium would only be big enough for a VERY SHORT term for one rat. So only use in an absolute emergency, and only for one!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh my that is small I guess I am spoiled LoL my back up aquarium is one of those 150 - 200 gallon things I use it when I have a very tempermental rat so he gets used to my hand being down in his cage. It worked with Iriquois and so far it is working with Fizzgig that and popcorn but that is off the subject.

How many rats are you getting? It says that cage can hold five rats if the space is used properly.


----------

